# prostraňky



## slavicist89

Hello all!

Here's another word in _Obrazy z Rus _that I can't seem to find anywhere: _prostraňky. _It's in the following context (basically the sentence after the last one I was enquiring about):

"Po celé Moskvě se nemluví o ničem než o nastávajícím gulaňji, kočáry se spravují, okrašlují, nádobí na koně se leští, černí, koně se opatrněji čistí, hřívy se pletou, ocasy přistřihují, kopyta černí; kočí, který se více za čásť ekipáže než za bližního považuje, dá se do stříže i co do vousů i co do vlasů, aby koním ani pánovi hanbu nedělal; kupují se nové, stříbrem neb ocelí kuté ohlávky a *prostraňky *koním a nové premované klobouky, nové vyšívané livereje služebníkům."

I can see that it's some sort of equestrian equipment; could it be the reins?

Best wishes,
Slavicist


----------



## morior_invictus

Hello slavicist,

you are right that it is part of the horse harness, however, not reins. I would translate them as *traces* (number 8 in this picture).


----------



## bibax

I am no expert, but on the picture it is Number 5, the belt.

Honestly, I should skip the word if I read K. Havlíček.


----------



## morior_invictus

bibax said:


> I am no expert, but on the picture it is Number 5, the belt.


No. 5 is called "*pobočnice*."


----------

